# NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS OCTOBER 14TH - NOVEMBER 18TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]



## december_blue

*WWE NXT TV Tapings for October 8, 2015:*



> *Episode 1 (10/14)*
> 
> * In-ring promo with NXT Women's Champion Bayley. Alexa Bliss & Blake and Murphy interrupt, Bliss rips on Bayley, takes the title belt while Blake and Murphy shield Bliss so Bayley can't get to her. Bliss says she is coming for the NXT Women's Title and throws the title belt back at Bayley.
> 
> * NXT Tag Team Champions The Vaudevillains def. Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton.
> 
> * Nia Jax def. Evie.
> 
> * Apollo Crews won a #1 Contenders Battle Royal, last eliminating Baron Corbin.
> 
> *Episode 2 (10/21)*
> 
> * Asuka def. Billie Kay
> 
> * The Jersey Boys w/ Carmella def. The Mechanics. Mechanics laid them out afterwards.
> 
> * James Storm def. Martin Stone.
> 
> * Alexa Bliss def. Peyton Royce.
> 
> * Baron Corbin def. Rhyno.
> 
> *Episode 3 (10/28)*
> 
> * Emma w/ Dana Brooke def. Shazza McKenzie.
> 
> * Shoot Nation def. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa.
> 
> * Nia Jax def. Kay Lee Ray.
> 
> * Angle where The Mechanics attack Jersey Boys on the rampway as Jersey Boys were making their entrance for a match.
> 
> * Samoa Joe def. Tyler Breeze





> WWE NXT TV taping results
> October 22, 2015
> Full Sail University
> Report by Josh Parry, PWTorch correspondent
> 
> Dark Match: Hugo Knox beat Riddick Moss. I’ve only seen Knox in action twice and he already gets on my nerves. He’s a big guy whose gimmick is essentially being a terrible dancer.
> 
> Episode 1 Results
> 
> (1) Asuka squashed Cameron
> 
> (2) Bull Dempsey beat Angelo Dawkins
> 
> (3) Eva Marie beat Gionna Daddio
> 
> (4) NXT Championship match: Apollo Crews beat Finn Balor via DQ; Balor retained the title. The DQ came when Baron Corbin came down and attacked Crews, then Balor. Samoa Joe made the save before laying into Finn and delivering the Muscle Buster. Great main event and epic heel turn by Joe!
> 
> Episode 2 Results
> 
> (1) Adrian Reese (not sure if my spelling of her new name is accurate, but she was Athena on the indies) beat Payton Royce. Adrian’s finisher is a front-flip from the top rope into a stunner. Yes, she “got all of it.”
> 
> (2) Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger never got started. Apollo Crews attacked Corbin before the bell. The crowd was indignant with Corbin and on fire for Crews. This feud is so hot.
> 
> (3) The Hype Bros (Zack Ryder & Mojo Rawley) & NXT Women’s champion Bayley beat Alexa Bliss & Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake in a mixed tag match. For mixed-tag standards, this was very good and felt like it got a lot of time.
> 
> (4) Nia Jax squashed Dianna.
> 
> (5) Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson beat The Vaudevillains (Simon Gotch & Aiden English) to become new NXT Tag Team Champions! This came as a shock to many. Maybe crowd reaction was great.
> 
> Samoa Joe came out to cut a promo on Finn Balor. Joe said that he carried Balor through the Dusty Tournament and felt disrespected when Finn didn’t try to veto William Regal’s decree that he had to compete in a battle royal before being able to have a title match. Balor came to the ring to confront Joe. It broke down into a pull-apart brawl. Finn ended up passing out to the coquina clutch when the referees couldn’t break Joe’s grip.
> 
> Episode 3 Results
> 
> (1) Nia Jax beat Carmella. Good showing for Jax in her first competitive match. She clicked well as a heel versus Carmella.
> 
> (2) Jason Jordan & Chad Gable beat The Ascension. This was surprisingly really, really good. I was not expecting much going in.
> 
> (3) Emma squashed Mary Kate.
> 
> (4) NXT tag champs Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson squashed Cory Hollis & John Skylar.
> 
> (5) Bayley beat Alexa Bliss to retain the NXT Women’s Championship.
> 
> Post-match, Eva Marie came out and announced that William Regal has granted her an NXT Women’s Championship match for next week. Eva could barely talk over the boos and heckling.
> 
> [End of Show]
> 
> This was definitely the best taping that I can remember going to. The whole thing flew by! Every episode had something truly eventful, everything served a purpose, and the match quality was generally high.
> 
> Conspicuous by their absences were James Storm, Dana Brooke, Tyler Breeze, and Enzo & Cass. Either they are getting called up, they were not available, or there’s just nothing going on for this lot until next month.
> 
> The return date is November 19, and tickets have already sold out online.


----------



## zrc

Joe is the only one who makes sense at this point.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Joe & Corbin will probably be the final two with Joe eliminating Corbin.


----------



## THANOS

Alright_Mate said:


> Joe & Corbin will probably be the final two with Joe eliminating Corbin.


I could see that. I'm sure Crews will have a great showing to and lose by DQ or countout.

I hope we see a few surprises like Brian Kendrick, and maybe a NJPW performer as well? Someone like Kenny Omega would be a great choice.


----------



## Braylyt

It should be Tyl.. nah never mind, not gonna let myself believe that for even a second.


It'll be Joe :renee2


----------



## Lazyking

I think it should be Corbin with Finn accidentally costing Joe the win. This would then set up a turn for Finn... plus I think Joe/Balor is the next title match at Takeover but naming him number one contender next week means the match would happen sooner than that.


----------



## Count Vertigo

So instead of having Balor turn on Joe to start the whole thing and let an actual tag team win they will have Joe win a Battle Royal with Finn coming out and shaking hands for another face vs. face thing. _Snore._ I think Vince really started getting involved with NXT.

Anyway, excited for a potential James Storm debut tonight.


----------



## Mr. I

I don't think Joe will win the Royal, I think the winner will be a TV defense for Finn.


----------



## Lazyking

Count Vertigo said:


> So instead of having Balor turn on Joe to start the whole thing and let an actual tag team win they will have Joe win a Battle Royal with Finn coming out and shaking hands for another face vs. face thing. _Snore._ I think Vince really started getting involved with NXT.
> 
> Anyway, excited for a potential James Storm debut tonight.


in this spot, I think they'd start face vs. face and then boom that's where the turn happens...

But again I'd rather joe not win to set up the Balor turn.


----------



## december_blue

Count Vertigo said:


> So instead of having Balor turn on Joe to start the whole thing and let an actual tag team win they will have Joe win a Battle Royal with Finn coming out and shaking hands for another face vs. face thing. _Snore._ I think Vince really started getting involved with NXT.
> 
> Anyway, excited for a potential James Storm debut tonight.


It would be awesome if we got an appearance from James Storm!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Joe needs to be the one and claim that he is the only reason that they won the Dusty tournament.


----------



## fiddlecastro

THANOS said:


> I could see that. I'm sure Crews will have a great showing to and lose by DQ or countout.
> 
> I hope we see a few surprises like Brian Kendrick, and maybe a NJPW performer as well? Someone like Kenny Omega would be a great choice.


I doubt we'll ever see Kenny Omega in NXT


----------



## TD Stinger

Haven't seen a battle royal in NXT for a while. It'll be Joe, which is fine. I just hope someone goes heel. Like others have said, would be cool to see James Storm tonight if the rumors are true.

Nia Jax is debuting. We'll see how that goes. Be interested to see what's next for Bayley and Asuka. Same goes for the tag division. With the Dusty Classic over, we've got the Vaudevillians, BAMF, Enzo & Cass, Gable & Jordan, The Mechanics. Interested to see what happens now.


----------



## Takes2Two Fandango

Im guessing tonight we'll get a couple of rematches likely Apollo v Breeze & The Tag Tournament Final plus maybe Asuka v Emma or Handicap match with both Emma & Dana


----------



## BornBad

Joe is obviously winning the battle royal. Then they probably build the whole rivalry with Balor for a title match at Takeover London


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Dark Match: Alexander Wolfe vs Hugo Knox



Spoiler


----------



## DoubtGin

What is Knox' gimmick?


----------



## Phaedra

Somebody tweeted out that there is talent from Shine at the tapings. 

Haitch is really courting the indie talent eh? lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

Bayley opens the show by thanking everyone (HHH, Four Horsewomen,...).


----------



## DoubtGin

Alexa Bliss (/w Blake & Murphy) confronts Bayley and takes the title. Next feud or just a match during these tapings?


----------



## JBLoser

DoubtGin said:


> Alexa Bliss (/w Blake & Murphy) confronts Bayley and takes the title. Next feud?


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

This would RULE.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

TV Tapings starting now, Bayley out first for a promo
Alexa interupting. Neww title challenger?



Spoiler


----------



## Phaedra

Looks like Alexa Bitch will be Bayley's next opponent


----------



## JBLoser

Bliss and her bitchy mannerisms trying to knock Bayley off her mantle is something that I am *1,000%* behind. Take my money right now.


----------



## UntilDawn

I see Joe winning the battle royal and they hype up the title match they could possibly have at NXT Takeover in London.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Vaudevillans v Fulton & Dawkins next


----------



## Tommy-V

Alexa getting a push :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Vaudevillians vs. Fulton & Dawkins next. Should be a squash with hopefully some kind of storyline.


----------



## Phaedra

UntilDawn said:


> I see Joe winning the battle royal and they hype up the title match they could possibly have at NXT Takeover in London.


I'm sensing Corbin but it could probably come down to the pair of them and Joe will toss him.


----------



## DoubtGin

Alexa vs Bayley is apparently announced for later. Maybe it's just some episodic feud.


----------



## JBLoser

DoubtGin said:


> Alexa vs Bayley is apparently announced for later. Maybe it's just some episodic feud.


Hoping there's some shenanigans involved and that this isn't just a one-off. Hoping...


----------



## DoubtGin

Vaudevillains beat the jobber but botch the finish. They immediately redo the finish :ti


----------



## JBLoser

DoubtGin said:


> Vaudevillains beat the jobber but botch the finish. They immediately redo the finish :ti


*Waits for the "If this was Eva you would be calling for her to be fired!" contingent*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Vaudevillans win but messed up the ending, so they re-did it.


----------



## DoubtGin

JBLoser said:


> Hoping there's some shenanigans involved and that this isn't just a one-off. Hoping...


Yea I hope this ends in a DQ finish or dirty win for Alexa (assuming it's a non-title match). There's not much of a point in this feud if Bayley beats her immediately. 

I personally don't think Alexa is any better (as a complete package) than Dana or (especially) Emma but plays her character very convincingly and has improved in the ring (although she desperately needs some heel moves). Dana/Emma are most likely occupied with Asuka and Nia Jax is just debuting so I wouldn't be against a Bayley vs Alexa Bliss feud now.


----------



## JBLoser

Nia Jax is here.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Shine/SHIMMER wrestler Evie out for a match


----------



## DoubtGin

Nia Jax debut against some jobber.

edit: apparently someone from SHIMMER, she's jobbing though


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

WTF have they dressed Nia Jax as?


----------



## JBLoser

Maybe it's just me, but based on the vignettes I was expecting a bit more daunting-looking presentation for Nia Jax's attire. What they have her in is.........exactly the opposite.


----------



## Phaedra

What on gods green earth is she wearing? and yeah apparently some of the shine roster are at the tapings.


----------



## Bayley <3

That's a large lady


----------



## december_blue

I prefer the look Nia was sporting at live events.


----------



## DoubtGin

Doesn't look very heelish to me, to be honest. Apparently the crowd is reacting rather positively to her.


----------



## JBLoser

december_blue said:


> I prefer the look Nia was sporting at live events.


Yeah. See. This is what I was expecting. What in God's green earth is that blue jumper they have her in?

EDIT:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652256584408637440
Shocked? Anybody shocked? lol


----------



## DoubtGin

Nia Jax (obviously) wins her match.

NXT Championship #1 Contender Battle Royale Next :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V

Oh wow Evie. She would be a great addition for the division. 

And yeah, wasn't expecting that look for Nia.


----------



## Phaedra

I suppose this is what NXT is for, she'll be wearing something different next time once they see it on film. it's not good, it's not flattering.


----------



## DoubtGin

Crowe, Joe are also in it


----------



## CMDeluxe

Gargano and Ciampa in the battle royal


----------



## JBLoser

Gosh darn it. Stupid Twitter embed.










https://twitter.com/David_Stepp/status/652257506237005824/photo/1


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Battle Royal up next


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## Phaedra

Sicilian Psychopath please!!! LOL my body needs more of him lmao. too far lol.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

Well it was nice knowing you Tamina. Replacement? probably why they put her in that ring gear, to avoid comparisons. Somehow I can see her having a similar character though.silent, brooding powerhouse bodyguard schtik


----------



## DoubtGin

damn that's basically the whole roster :mark:

apparently Joe, Rhyno and Corbin were the three guys will get a TV entrance


----------



## december_blue

Nice to see Gargano and Ciampa are still being used!


----------



## Phaedra

Crews is now a heel, he ended Johnny Wrestling


----------



## DoubtGin

Gargano got thrown out by Apollo Crews


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

James Storm is backstage and will be used apparently.


----------



## JBLoser

Final four: Breezy, Corbin, Crews, Joe


----------



## Phaedra

Corbin and Rhyno aren't pals anymore i'm guessing lol, Corbin tossed him lmao. 

That'll be their feud, Corbin not winning i don't think.


----------



## DoubtGin

Apollo, Baron, Breeze and Joe left


----------



## JBLoser

Breeze and Joe gone!



> Dave of the Dead
> ‏@David_Stepp
> There was a thank you Tyler chant for Joe being eliminated by an already eliminated Breeze.


https://twitter.com/David_Stepp/status/652261001363095552


----------



## DoubtGin

hmmm, Crews or Corbin


----------



## Phaedra

ouuuuu breeze vs joe ... cool.


----------



## JBLoser

And your number one contender IS...


----------



## Phaedra

Yep, Balor's getting a face to wrestle. stop gap feud, what one might call a narrative tool for the birth of the balor club. 

His opponent in London may well be Itami.


----------



## DoubtGin

Crews gets pushed to the moon so far.

I'm sure the match will be at the end of the tapings. Balor vs Crews should be great.


----------



## Mr. I

Cool, that'll be a good match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Very surprised Crews won. 


:mark: Joe heel turn aborted :mark:


----------



## JBLoser

Asuka's here.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Asuka v Billie Kay


----------



## DoubtGin

:mark: :mark: someone is going to die :mark: :mark:


----------



## JBLoser

DoubtGin said:


> :mark: :mark: someone is going to die :mark: :mark:


And that someone is Billie Kay


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## JBLoser

Billie has new gear


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## Phaedra

This destruction of Billie Kay won't be nearly as satisfying as Dana getting her arse handed to her last night. It's like Graves said, it was like watching someone do something really stupid and you couldn't help but watch when they walked straight into a wall.


----------



## King In The North

New gear much more flattering for Billie.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Asuka WINS


----------



## DoubtGin

We hardly knew ya


----------



## blackholeson

I am hoping Crews defeats Balor, and thus Balor heads to the main roster. It's time. Crews can carry NXT on his own. This guy is going to be a big deal. Nothing against Balor, but I honestly think he is ready for the main roster. Vince can't ruin him, he is a made man that HHH will protect.


----------



## JBLoser

Dash and Dawson facing Enzo and Cass :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Enzo and Cass vs The Mechanics


----------



## DoubtGin

Enzo/Cass are probably eating the pin here. Mechanics seem to be getting some kind of push.


----------



## Phaedra

DoubtGin said:


> Enzo/Cass are probably eating the pin here. Mechanics seem to be getting some kind of push.


Let's all be honest, they fucking deserve it, they are a really good tag team. I love enzo and cass and hope they don't lose this, but part of me hopes it's due to main roster stuff ... and yet i need them to be nxt tag champs before they go anywhere to feud with the new day.

update, they won, mechanics fucking wrecked them after it though.


----------



## DoubtGin

Enzo wins via rollup but The Mechanics beat then up afterwards.


----------



## DoubtGin

James Storm showed up !


----------



## JBLoser

So Enzo and Cass got REKT? Nice.

EDIT: WELP.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## DG89

DGenerationMC said:


> Very surprised Crews won.
> 
> 
> :mark: Joe heel turn aborted :mark:




I wouldn't be so sure yet, I've got a feeling Crews v Balor isn't big enough for a Takeover main event yet. I reckon we get it at the end of the taping (so middle of November's show) where Crews gives Balor a good match but Balor gets the win, then at the end Joe attacks Balor from behind and sets up the Takeover match between the two. There's honestly nothing left for Joe to do other than a match with crews and a match with Balor. I'm assuming the match with Crews will come next year at the wrestlemania weekend takeover.


----------



## Phaedra

yep, Storm just showed up in his TNA gear lol. fun times.


----------



## DoubtGin

He also kept his name (so far).


----------



## THANOS

JBLoser said:


> Yeah. See. This is what I was expecting. What in God's green earth is that blue jumper they have her in?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652256584408637440
> Shocked? Anybody shocked? lol


Sounds awful and super uncreative for a finisher.. I think Wyatt uses that as a standard move.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Hide your beer.


----------



## Dpc292

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## december_blue

DoubtGin said:


>


Very cool!


----------



## JBLoser

WWE's NXT Twitter account just let the cat outta the bag:

https://twitter.com/WWENXT/status/652268796653228032


----------



## DG89

Daaammmnnnn i'm surprised James Storm is in NXT. Surely they can't have any more TNA talent in NXT. After Joe and Storm, if there were any more then NXT would just be known as the TNA leftovers the same way TNA was known for WWE leftovers.

At 38 I don't see Storm being the type of talent to be brought up to the main roster in a year or so. I think it's probably more like a Rhyno type deal where he's there to help younger talent, add to the starpower of NXT and also be able to do indy shows.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Bliss v Royce


----------



## DoubtGin

Alexa Bliss vs Peyton Royce

Alexa being built up :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

Good news. I like Storm, loud as he is.


----------



## JBLoser

Love love love love love that Bliss is getting built up right now.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Alexa wins, looks like this is headed to the next Takeover.


----------



## true rebel

What did Storm say or do? Is he Heel or Face? Also they sign Storm but not Aries?


----------



## DoubtGin

true rebel said:


> What did Storm say or do? Is he Heel or Face? Also they sign Storm but not Aries?


Apparently just a match, used his Eye of the Storm finish. Celebrated with the fans afterwards so he's a face for now.


----------



## JBLoser

Corbin now facing Rhyno. 

Evidently, *per Twitter*, three episodes are being taped tonight. Then they're doing another set of tapings in two weeks. And then again on November 19.


----------



## DoubtGin

Alexa got so much heat that you apparently couldn't hear her post-match promo :mark:

Rhyno vs Corbin next


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

So Storm's debuting on next week's show right?


----------



## JBLoser

CptRonCodpiece said:


> So Storm's debuting on next week's show right?


Two weeks.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

JBLoser said:


> Two weeks.


Ah, i thought they were still taping next weeks show. I hate these block tapings, i know it's good for the talent, but it's confusing as hell for idiots like me, lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Ah, i thought they were still taping next weeks show. I hate these block tapings, i know it's good for the talent, but it's confusing as hell for idiots like me, lol.


First show ended with the Battle Royale. Second one will either end with the Bliss/Royce or the Corbin/Rhyno match, I think.


----------



## DoubtGin

Corbin kicks out of the Gore and wins via End of Days.


----------



## JBLoser

That was the end of Week 2. So the Week 3 tapings are about to commence.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Alexa is next in line for a feud with Bailey. I can get behind that! :mark:

Nia Jax gets built up like some bad ass and come out looking like she's on the stage play of the Little Mermaid. This is the equivalent of Brodus Clay viginettes being shown and he debuts as the Funkasaurus! :lol

Crews is the new No.1 contender. He'll be fed to Balor but he'll finally get to have a real showing of his abilities. 

STORM is in NXT! Please let him drink beer and smash it over people heads! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Emma v Shazza McKenzie(Shine/SHIMMER Wrestler)


----------



## Flik

JBLoser said:


> And that someone is Billie Kay


She has already survived Kana in Shimmer (enough to be able to beat Mercedes Martinez on the next day), it's not the watered down version that will kill her


----------



## DoubtGin

Emma facing another jobber from SHIMMER.


----------



## JBLoser

Shazza vs. Emma :mark:


----------



## Eliko

James Storm? why?


----------



## DoubtGin

Emma easily beats Shazza.


----------



## DoubtGin

Gable/Jordan vs. Gargano/Ciampa :mark:


----------



## JBLoser

DoubtGin said:


> Gable/Jordan vs. Gargano/Ciampa :mark:


OMG :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

Eliko said:


> James Storm? why?


Because he's very talented and experienced?


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

These tapings sound awesome, can't wait for the next few weeks shows.


----------



## Eliko

Gable & Jordan v Ciampa & Gargano :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Wonder what Storm's name will be. Hopefully something not awful.


----------



## JBLoser

Gable and Jordan appear to have won


----------



## Eliko

Ithil said:


> Because he's very talented and experienced?


he's fat, 38 years old, you dont want too many guys from TNA(Austin Aries is way more Talented), he is experienced but i hope he's is in "Rhyno Role" to get other guys over. i dont see him on the main roster.


JJ & Gable won !!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

RyanPelley said:


> Wonder what Storm's name will be. Hopefully something not awful.


There's a good chance he heeps his current name, imo.

Gable/Jordan won the tag match! Gargano/Ciampa sure on a losing streak.


----------



## Lazyking

JBLoser said:


> Gable and Jordan appear to have won


I would hope so lol given Gargano and Ciampa aren't signed.


----------



## killacamt

RyanPelley said:


> Wonder what Storm's name will be. Hopefully something not awful.


I am going out on a limb here and say his name will be James Storm just like they showed on the video screen and when they released the spoiler themselves... just saying


----------



## JBLoser

Lazyking said:


> I would hope so lol given Gargano and Ciampa aren't signed.


lolz. Just was reacting to Tweets I'm seeing

Kay Lee Ray is here...

to job to Nia Jax.

*EDIT:* Looks like they smartened the fuck up with Nia's attire:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Kay Lee Ray(Shine/SHIMMER Wrestler) v Nia Jax


----------



## Eliko

Nia changed her gear


----------



## DoubtGin

Nia Jax is about to beat another jobbing woman.


----------



## DoubtGin

Eliko said:


> Nia changed her gear


Good.. this one is much better.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Niais wearing her gear from live events(much better)


----------



## JBLoser

Same picture posted three times :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

KAY LEE FUCKING RAY, BITCHES!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Eliko said:


> he's fat, 38 years old, you dont want too many guys from TNA(Austin Aries is way more Talented), he is experienced but i hope he's is in "Rhyno Role" to get other guys over. i dont see him on the main roster.
> [/IMG]


The WWE has enough short flippy dippy guys so Aries is so not needed. You need a guy like Storm who looks tough as shit and can work and bring out some good feuds and matches out of the younger guys.


----------



## Sarcasm1

A lot of Shine/Shimmer girls tonight.


----------



## Eliko




----------



## DoubtGin

Nia wins with a Leg Drop this time.

Looks like they repackaged her inbetween the first and third show :lmao


----------



## JBLoser

DoubtGin said:


> Nia wins with a Leg Drop this time.
> 
> Looks like the repackaged here inbetween the first and third show :lmao


I guess that we're not the only ones who flung poop at her attire and look in general.


----------



## DoubtGin

Enzo/Cass are attacked by The Mechanics on their way to the ring.

Cass' leg is kayfabe injured.


----------



## JBLoser

DoubtGin said:


> Enzo/Cass are attacked by The Mechanics on their way to the ring.


YAS. Fuck shit up Dawson and Dash. Love it.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Sarcasm1 said:


> A lot of Shine/Shimmer girls tonight.


A bunch of them are hanging out in Florida this week before the Shimmer takings this weekend so makes sense to use them.


----------



## JBLoser

Izzy :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

Breeze vs Joe next :mark:

Breeze is getting face reactions apparently


----------



## DoubtGin

No Crowe makes me sad though.


----------



## DoubtGin

Samoa Joe beats Breeze by submission.


----------



## JBLoser

Tye Dillinger out now.


----------



## DoubtGin

JBLoser said:


> Tye Dillinger out now.


and he's facing Balor :mj2


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

It's funny how the past couple of weeks have really made me dislike Finn Balor.


----------



## DoubtGin

I think Balor is still pretty awesome but he has to turn so much. He needs a more fleshed out character.


----------



## dashing_man

Alexa do deserve this Push. I would have preferred Emma. But I can understand she needs to continue a bit more with Dana


----------



## DoubtGin

Finn defeats Dillinger. I am sure something will happen now.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Detailed spoilers

*October 14th Episode:*

* NXT Women’s Champion Bayley opens the show with a promo but is interrupted by Alexa Bliss. At one point Bliss snatches the title from Bayley and throws it back at her before leaving.

* NXT Tag Team Champions The Vaudevillains defeated Sawyer Fulton and Angelo Dawkins. They pinned Fulton first then did a quick re-take, pinning Dawkins.

* Nia Jax debuts and defeats Evie from SHINE.

* A #1 contenders battle royal is next. Participants include Samoa Joe, Johnny Gargano, Tommaso Ciampa, Apollo Crew, Scott Dawson, Dash Wilder, Blake, Murphy, Rhyno, Baron Corbin, Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady, Bull Dempsey, Zack Ryder, Mojo Rawley, Tyler Breeze, Tye Dillinger and maybe one or two others. The final four comes down to Joe, Crews, Breeze and Corbin. Breeze gets eliminated and pulls Joe out. Joe chases him away. Corbin and Crews go at it. Crews gets the win and future title shot to a huge pop.

*October 21st Episode:*

* Asuka defeated Billie Kay by submission.

* Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady with Carmella defeated The Mechanics but got beat down after the match.

* James Storm came out to a huge pop and quickly defeated Danny Burch with Eye of the Storm. Storm led the crowd in a clap & cheer after the match.

* Alexa Bliss defeated Peyton Royce with the Sparkle Splash. Bliss cut a promo after the match but you can barely hear her due to the boos. She says she’s coming for Bayley and the NXT Women’s Title.

* Baron Corbin defeated Rhyno in a really good match.

*October 28th Episode:*

* Emma defeated Australian women’s wrestler Shazza McKenzie by submission.

* Chad Gable and Jason Jordan defeated Tommaso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano. Gable and Jordan got a huge pop and were like “made men” in the NXT arena. Fans sung their their names to the tune of Kurt Angle’s theme song and chanted “let’s go Gable, Johnny wrestling.” Gable and Jordan won a great match with the Assistplex.

* Nia Jax defeated Kay Lee Ray from Scotland with a slam.

* The Mechanics attack Enzo and Big Cass, beating them down. They do an injury angle with Cass as doctors come check on him in the ring. This was clearly an angle as The Mechanics pulled his brace off and worked the knee over when they first attacked him.

* Finn Balor defeated Tye Dillinger via Coup de Grace.


----------



## King In The North

What is this about some black ball Finn brought to the ring?


----------



## DoubtGin

Weird, apparently that's all.

Seems very weird to have a non-title Balor/Dillinger end the show without anything happening. They will probably add some backstage segments later on.


----------



## DoubtGin

King In The North said:


> What is this about some black ball Finn brought to the ring?


Someone who was there tweeted that it's a camera.


----------



## JBLoser

Looks like three pretty good weeks of TV if you ask me.


----------



## Sweettre15

JBLoser said:


> Looks like three pretty good weeks of TV if you ask me.


Yup and it'll be much better when the vignettes are added in post.


----------



## Tommy-V

All these indy women wrestlers showing up and none of them were Candice LeRae


----------



## BLRNerd

What if the camera has footage of who attacked Hideo?


----------



## Mox Girl

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> * Nia Jax debuts and defeats Evie from SHINE.


Ohhhh hey cool, Evie is a New Zealander!  I've seen her wrestle at events here in Auckland! She's really good. It's gonna be awesome seeing her on NXT, even if it's just to lose to Nia Jax in her debut.


----------



## Chrome

James Storm is in NXT now?


----------



## Smarky Smark

JBLoser said:


> Billie has new gear


Flattering gear I would say.


----------



## Dragonballfan

BLRNerd said:


> What if the camera has footage of who attacked Hideo?


It was the same people who kidnapped Joe in TNA that one time


----------



## Sarcasm1

I believe they are taping again in two weeks.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Can't wait for all three episodes, but have to 
Man NXT is so good right now and Hideo and Zayn will be back soon too.


----------



## Evan Cole

Whoa! You guys are quick with the updates!


----------



## Smarky Smark

Did James Storm have shitty music like Joe when he debuted? And when are they gonna do the natural thing and have him manage Dash and Dawson?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Also when the hell will they have Jordan Gable merch? Shirts/ towels anyone? Can you imagine the whole arena waving Gable towels? What are they waiting for? Blue Pants even has merch for Christ sake.


----------



## Evan Cole

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Also when the hell will they have Jordan Gable merch? Shirts/ towels anyone? Can you imagine the whole arena waving Gable towels? What are they waiting for? Blue Pants even has merch for Christ sake.


Can't wait to get some Jordan and Gable merch


----------



## DirectorsCut

That strap on Billie's mid section looks really awkward in her new gear.


----------



## december_blue

Can't wait to see what sort of reception James Storm got from the Full Sail crowd.


----------



## PeepShow

So much great stuff to look forward to. Alexa being Bayley's challenger is great. So glad it's not Eva Marie. Thank god she's doing Total Divas and isn't in the country right now. Crews being #1 contender is great. Makes you wonder if Finn will turn soon or if he'll just go over Apollo clean at the next set of tapings to hand him is first loss. Glad to see Storm out of TNA and in NXT, even if it's just a one time thing. Always enjoyed him. And I'm going to need a change of pants after seeing that Jordan/Gable vs. Ciampa/Gargano tag. :mark:


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Evan Cole said:


> Can't wait to get some Jordan and Gable merch


I actually have money set aside for weeks now waiting for it.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Little tidbit, Emma wrestled Shazza McKenzie in her final indy match in Australia before heading to WWE.


----------



## FlynnerMcGee

I don't mind seeing the Shimmer women on NXT when they're in town.

Would love to see Madison Eagles in a one-off match at a special (like with Thunder Liger).


----------



## jacobrgroman

I don't remember where I wrote it but I totally called crews winning the battle royale.

I'm guessing his title match will just be part of the next set of tv tapings (just like finn's first title match against kevin) and they'll start putting together finn's LONDON opponent at the next tapings. (maybe)


----------



## Flair Shot

Bliss finally getting that chance to go up against the champion and getting promo time in the ring.:cheer


----------



## Jersey

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> TV Tapings starting now, Bayley out first for a promo
> Alexa interupting. Neww title challenger?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This is beautiful


----------



## tommo010

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> * Nia Jax defeated Kay Lee Ray from Scotland with a slam.


Kay Lee Ray? :sasha2 Yaaaaass

She was born where I now live in Paisley nr Glasgow she's decent little worker maybe a little green tbh she's only 23, she did the TNA bootcamp iirc, I can imagine if she has anything near a local accent she'll be criticized for her mic work as usual :aj3

She's quite good looking but I can imagine she won't be everyones cup of tea.


----------



## ATF

Bálor/Crews for the title? Seems like a pit stop for Finn. No disrespect to Crews, but I really don't buy that Bálor is dropping the title to him atm. Probably just a way to hand Apollo his first loss. I'm still convinced that London will be Bálor/Joe, especially considering that the Joe/Breeze thing seemed temporary. Speaking of which, considering Crowe is a far cry given they don't do anything w/him, I hope they're building up Breeze to face REGAL at London. Maybe it wouldn't be quite as good as Regal/Ohno or Regal/Cesaro, but it would still fucking rule.

Enzo & Cass/Mechanics feud? Well, intertwined w/the building up of Gable & Jordan, I guess could give us a Fatal 4-Way at London for the Tag Titles. Or maybe just Vaudevillains/Mechanics, which would still be very good. Any pairing of these four teams intrigues me, and I look forward to see what they do w/this.

James Storm in NXT? Yeah, it seems like a Rhyno/Joe-esque deal. I'm glad about that though. Adds up to NXT's star power, and Storm is a talented guy, so I'm down w/this. Would've much rather taken Aries if they're looking for ex-TNA talents, but whatever.

Bayley/Alexa at London? FUCK. YES. I know, I know - Alexa isn't exactly the crispest worker in the ring. Emma or Asuka would've been better choices if we're looking at just trying to match the Sasha stuff. But, while not quite Sasha good, Alexa still works GREAT as a bitch heel. And any evil bitch heel vs. Bayley = gold. Hope Alexa pulls out the 450 Splash for the first time, even if not quite a heel move, but hey, desperation to win a title takes you anywhere.

Nia Jax? Yup... that first attire looks dorky. Second one is better. Finisher sounds weak, but most NXT finishers are weak anyway. Hope she doesn't suck and lives up to her monster tagline.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Solid tapings there.

Balor vs Crews coming up
Bayley vs Alexa coming up
Good tag matches
Plenty of debuts

Looking forward to how Bayley vs Alexa pans out, a feud that really works as Alexa has similarities to Sasha in terms of character.
Finally one Gable & Jordan appearance, but hopefully we get some backstage segments as well in the space of three weeks.


----------



## bonkertons

Is Billie heeling it up?


----------



## december_blue

bonkertons said:


> Is Billie heeling it up?


I think she's being used more as a utility player right now.


----------



## december_blue

ATF said:


> Enzo & Cass/Mechanics feud? Well, intertwined w/the building up of Gable & Jordan, I guess could give us a Fatal 4-Way at London for the Tag Titles. Or maybe just Vaudevillains/Mechanics, which would still be very good. Any pairing of these four teams intrigues me, and I look forward to see what they do w/this.


The NXT tag division is really heating up!


----------



## Zilbread

So everyone has read all the spoilers by now, but for those interested here my usual detailed recap over here: 
http://masonsringsideview.blogspot.com/2015/10/full-sail-tv-tapings-10-8-15.html


----------



## HHHGame78

So was Storm's Finisher Eye of the Storm or 8 second ride? :lol


----------



## december_blue

Zilbread said:


> So everyone has read all the spoilers by now, but for those interested here my usual detailed recap over here:
> http://masonsringsideview.blogspot.com/2015/10/full-sail-tv-tapings-10-8-15.html


Nice! Always look forward to your detailed recaps of the NXT tapings and live events.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Holy shit! I saw Kay Lee Ray wrestle for Southside Wrestling a few months ago in my home town and had a good chat with her afterwards. Never saw this coming. She's a very talented lass.


----------



## december_blue

I'm not super familiar with Evie. Can anyone recommend any good matches?


----------



## Bearodactyl

Asuka's second match tonight :rusevyes


----------



## GetDown

*NXT: October 21, 2015 - Full RECAP + VIDEOS*
http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/133098/wwe-nxt-10-21-2015/


----------



## december_blue

*NXT Full Sail Tapings*

Another set of tapings tonight. I'm assuming it'll be for another 3 episodes.

Can't wait to see what they'll do next with James Storm. And of course, Eva Marie will be back on these tapings too :mark:


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Also, can't wait to see how they continue the Bliss vs. Bayley feud.


----------



## King In The North

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Do we get Bálor/Crews tonight? Or are they going with it at Takeover? I'm guessing there'll be an Evolve presence as well.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

I think they will do Balor/Crews tonight and build up a Joe/Balor match in London.

Feuds are all pretty interesting at the moment, will stay awake tonight (tapings start around 12 30 am for me) to read spoilers.


----------



## Gravenbabies

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

I won't be going tonight.....stupid job won't let you have the night off for watching wrestling....


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Hopefully from tonight's tapings, Gable & Jordan emerge as number one contenders.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



december_blue said:


> Also, can't wait to see how they continue the Bliss vs. Bayley feud.


Hopefully they have physical contact.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

The Bliss and Bayley title match will quite possibly happen here. The Crews/Bálor match is most likely happening at these tapings, and I don't see Bliss as a Takeover defense, just a TV feud to tide Bayley over til the build for London starts.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Can't wait to watch the shows without reading the spoilers myself.


----------



## DG89

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

On last nights episode of NXT, they said Crews/Balor would be in 2 weeks time which would make it the first episode taped tonight. So I would expect Balor to win and Joe to interfere creating the Takeover London match. That or Crews wins and London is the rematch or triple threat with Joe involved too.

I'm quite interested in if we see Tyler Breeze seeing as he made his main roster debut on smackdown this week. Is he like Neville, never appearing again for NXT? Or will he be like Owens and stick around for a month or two to keep as am extra star for London Takeover.


----------



## DG89

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Ithil said:


> The Bliss and Bayley title match will quite possibly happen here. The Crews/Bálor match is most likely happening at these tapings, and I don't see Bliss as a Takeover defense, just a TV feud to tide Bayley over til the build for London starts.



I think Bliss and Bayley is the Takeover match. There's no-one else at the moment who would work in an episode or 2 of build. Asuka and Nia Jax are building momentum, dana brooke got murdered by Asuka at the last Takeover, Eva Marie has not worked out as they hoped, Carmella hasn't done much and the rest of the divas are still working out who they are and working as jobbers until then.

Bliss is the only person to provide a solid match who also has some momentum.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Bslor to cheat to beat crews, start his heel turn.


----------



## Old School Icons

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DG89 said:


> I think Bliss and Bayley is the Takeover match. There's no-one else at the moment who would work in an episode or 2 of build. Asuka and Nia Jax are building momentum, dana brooke got murdered by Asuka at the last Takeover, Eva Marie has not worked out as they hoped, Carmella hasn't done much and the rest of the divas are still working out who they are and working as jobbers until then.
> 
> Bliss is the only person to provide a solid match who also has some momentum.


Emma deserves a shot more than Alexa Bliss at a Takeover show in my view


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DG89 said:


> I think Bliss and Bayley is the Takeover match. There's no-one else at the moment who would work in an episode or 2 of build. Asuka and Nia Jax are building momentum, dana brooke got murdered by Asuka at the last Takeover, Eva Marie has not worked out as they hoped, Carmella hasn't done much and the rest of the divas are still working out who they are and working as jobbers until then.
> 
> Bliss is the only person to provide a solid match who also has some momentum.


Takeover is quite some time away, not til mid December, almost two months. They have another six shows before London.
Hence why I don't believe Bliss and Crews are the Takeover matches, just to tide the champions over for October-early November.
But we'll find out.

The ideal solution would be to bring Becky down for a Takeover match, given it's a fresh matchup and she's getting fuck all to do on the main roster, and it would be good. I can't see Bliss going 15 minutes with the style the Takeover matches have established. Emma might be able to, Asuka could do 35 minutes with that style, but I don't think anyone sees her going for the title this soon, when she would (and should) absolutely win, and Bayley's only just getting started.

They have been caught with their pants down with the three callups, still. They had Sasha return for one more Takeover, but that's only exacerbated the problem of the Takeover women's matches having huge expectations now. While they have women who can do those matches, they're all new (and in Athena's case, not even on TV).

So we'll see what they do. Bliss would be a real step down in match quality.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Ithil said:


> The Bliss and Bayley title match will quite possibly happen here. The Crews/Bálor match is most likely happening at these tapings, and I don't see Bliss as a Takeover defense, just a TV feud to tide Bayley over til the build for London starts.


I don't think so. Who else is there currently on the roster? Emma is probably Asuka's next victim. Nia Jax just got here. Eva? Not yet. Billie Kay, Petyon Royce, Carmella? Not yet. Bliss is the best option.



amhlilhaus said:


> Bslor to cheat to beat crews, start his heel turn.


Hopefully. I want to see if this Balor Club will turn into anything or if it's just a T shirt.



Old School Icons said:


> Emma deserves a shot more than Alexa Bliss at a Takeover show in my view


I do think Emma would have been a first good challenger after Sasha but she's tied up with Asuka and I have no problems with either feud.



Ithil said:


> Takeover is quite some time away, not til mid December, almost two months. They have another six shows before London.
> Hence why I don't believe Bliss and Crews are the Takeover matches, just to tide the champions over for October-early November.
> But we'll find out.
> 
> The ideal solution would be to bring Becky down for a Takeover match, given it's a fresh matchup and she's getting fuck all to do on the main roster, and it would be good. I can't see Bliss going 15 minutes with the style the Takeover matches have established. Emma might be able to, Asuka could do 35 minutes with that style, but I don't think anyone sees her going for the title this soon, when she would (and should) absolutely win, and Bayley's only just getting started.
> 
> They have been caught with their pants down with the three callups, still. They had Sasha return for one more Takeover, but that's only exacerbated the problem of the Takeover women's matches having huge expectations now. While they have women who can do those matches, they're all new (and in Athena's case, not even on TV).
> 
> So we'll see what they do. Bliss would be a real step down in match quality.


The thing that you need to take into account is NXT is only one hour a week. Even if it's 6 shows, Bayley might only appear on two of those for all we know. In the buildup to the Ironman match, she was on one show and that was it. Everything else was done through video packages. They can easily build this thing for 6 weeks.

I wouldn't mind seeing Becky come back down since she's been reduced to Charlotte's cheerleader. But you have to give these woman a chance. All it might take is for Bliss to have one great match to ignite her. I mean, Charlotte before she faced Natalya last year didn't look like anything special. But she got her big match and delivered big time. That's what you have do with Bliss. Give her the chance. The women's division in NXT isn't all about work rate. It's also about the characters working almost flawlessly together. And I believe Bliss's character is the perfect contrast to Bayley's.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Blue pants was asked to come back. Have her go for the title


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

I think Balor will heel when Itami returns. He'll be in the ring smiling like a babyface, then Itami comes out and says "I know it was you Finn.

Finn vs Joe in UK, Balor wins clean, Itami comes out and reveals it was Finn who took him out. 

Sets up Balor vs Itami program that will culminate with NXT title match at WM.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Crews vs Balor will be the main event of the first show already.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Dark Match: Hugo Knox v Riddick Moss


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Cameron vs Asuka :ti


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Cameron v Asuka coming up. Great we get Cameron on NXT as well now....


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Cameron is demoted (?) like Eva I guess. Some said she tried to improve during her absence so I hope that shows.

Whatever, Asuka murdered her.


----------



## UntilDawn

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

I'm just hoping they save Bayley vs. Bliss for NXT Takeover in London.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Eva vs Daddio

that's her TV debut right?

Daddio has a new name apparently


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Gionna :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Gionna!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Looks like her name was changed to something that includes "Marley" or just "Marley"

Eva won


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


too good :bryanlol


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Crews vs Balor now
























gonna be a long one


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DoubtGin said:


>


:Tripslick


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Between Asuka murdering Cameron and now #WhosyourDaddio debuting, these tapings are starting off :mark: :bearo


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

NOOOOOOOO Corbin interfered.

And now Joe came through.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*































Corbin causes a DQ finish, Joe comes for the save, but not really


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

WAYLP


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*










:mj2


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Fatal4way for London?


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Apparently Corbin got huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge heat for interfering.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Athena's debuting


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Athena debuts vs Peyton Royce


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Athena is seemingly called Adrien Reese.

This is the start of the second show btw.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Athena used the O Face :YES


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

She hit the OFACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*


----------



## TheAverageMuta

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> Athena used the O Face :YES


FUCK YEAH!

Best finisher since the Curb Stomp.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Dillinger next, has a new theme


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> Athena is seemingly called Adrien Reese.
> 
> This is the start of the second show btw.


That's her real name, so most likely it's a temp.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

I'm glad WWE allowed to use the O-face


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*










Looks like Corbin vs Dillinger was happening and Crews ran in to take revenge.

Balor vs Joe
Bayley vs Bliss
Corbin vs Crews


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

DoubtGin said:


> Dillinger next, has a new theme


Another new one?!?! Noooooo! The one he had in Brooklyn was dope!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Mixed six-man tag now. Hype Bros & Bayley on one side, I assume Team BAMF is the heel team, not sure though.

edit: yup


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Bliss the thief


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*










Deonna Purrazzo in the building


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Hahahaha, Bayley hit the Bayley to belly on Murphy lmfao, YESSS!! 

They actually did a mixed six man tag and the women didn't have to look like accessories in it, they were allowed offence against the men. I hope it was the other way about too. It's not fighting, it's wrestling.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

The women's roster is so stacked.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Phaedra said:


> Hahahaha, Bayley hit the Bayley to belly on Murphy lmfao, YESSS!!
> 
> They actually did a mixed six man tag and the women didn't have to look like accessories in it, they were allowed offence against the men. I hope it was the other way about too. It's not fighting, it's wrestling.


Women --> men was never looked down upon. I mean, Steph is basically making every male her bitch when they appear together.

Men --> women is the big issue and I don't think WWE will make it happen any time soon (last one I remember is Orton vs Steph).


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Tag team title match now.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Phaedra said:


> Hahahaha, Bayley hit the Bayley to belly on Murphy lmfao, YESSS!!


Cubs should have put her on their postseason roster, so they could've had a #MurphKiller .


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Yeah there will be no Blake or Murphy touching Bayley. They've been doing the Belly to Bayley on Dillinger at live events too.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Yeah there will be no Blake or Murphy touching Bayley. They've been doing the Belly to Bayley on Dillinger at live events too.


it's still awesome lol. 

nxt tag titles on the line ... I don't know I sniff a title change. If not here at takeover for certain so they can move onto the Gable Jordan vs Dash Dawson program


----------



## Cabanarama

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Phaedra said:


> it's still awesome lol.
> 
> nxt tag titles on the line ... I don't know I sniff a title change.


Is it the Mechanics? If so, I see Enzo and Cass costing them the match


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Cabanarama said:


> Is it the Mechanics? If so, I see Enzo and Cass costing them the match


yeah it's dash dawson, and I hadn't thought of that, hmmm. isn't cass on crutches though?


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Mechanics win!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

new tag champs o


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Called it. I just had a feeling.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

WOW. New Tag Champs!


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Are we on episode two or three?


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Are we on episode two or three?


The tag match was most likely the main event of Episode 2.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

The tag titles seem to be the ones they're ok with having sudden title changes on TV with.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Vaudevillians lost the titles after having three matches as champs (rematch against Blake & Murphy, a loss against Mechanics in the Dusty tournament, a win against a jobber tag team). Ouch.


----------



## Jbardo

Good to have a title change on TV now and again and I like the look of this team. Really hope we get a long feud between them, Gable and Jordan.


----------



## NakNak

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

You know what? Fuck it, call Vaudevillains to the Main Roster and have a trios team with Cesaro against Stardust & The Ascension. Because, you know, Cesaro is already fucked and I don't see Vince wanting to push Vaudevillains as a legit tag team, when even on fucking NXT they lost the titles this quickly.

Good for the Mechanics, solid heel tag team, old school vibes.
I hope they feud with Gable & Jordan and have a nice feud that culminates at Takeover London.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



> * The Mechanics defeated The Vaudevillains by submission to win the NXT Tag Team Titles. *Simon Gotch was cursing at fans after the match*. This was described as "insane"


:ti


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Carmella is here


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

So many women's matches


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> :ti


a) I wonder what submission move
and 
b) i can't fucking wait to see gotch lose it. 

That's always the thing with these spoilers, they don't ever spoil it, not really, you still want to see the show, it's like enticement. Compare that with the smackdown spoilers, that inspires me not to watch it as I then know I don't really need to and none of the matches were worth tuning in for. I checked out tyler debut today and that was it. 

big difference.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Nia Jax about to destroy Carmella :mj2


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Poor Carmella, she's wrestling Nia Jax, in other news it looks like they realised that the blue gear that Nia wore at the last tapings looke dreadful


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*










:moyes1


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Poor Carmella, she's wrestling Nia Jax, in other news it looks like they realised that the blue gear that Nia wore at the last tapings looke dreadful


tbf I think they realised that during the tapings because she filmed two matches in the last set and in the second match she was wearing her all black get up. 

I think I like her, I don't really know yet, i haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*










look who's back again


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

FINALLY some Gable & Jordan


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Needs more Gable


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> FINALLY some Gable & Jordan


now them ... i love them. i'm all about Gable,


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

The Full Sail crowd really LOVES The Ascension. Dueling chants for the teams: "Gable-yah-Jordan-yah!"

Gable & Jordan also seem to have a new attire:


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Hate that attire


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*










Gable & Jordan won


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



















looks like thats it for The Ascencion in NXT at least


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

It was it for the Ascension in NXT like 10 month ago.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

















Emma vs Mary K (?) from SHINE

edit: Apparently called Andrea


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Emma v Andrea from SHINE aka former TNA knockout Rosie Lottalove


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> Emma vs Mary K (?) from SHINE


Think that's Allysin Kay (scrap that, just a blurry photo and rumour lol)


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Phaedra said:


> Think that's Allysin Kay


Thanks, so many different women on NXT that it's getting confusing :lol

13 different women appeared in these tapings so far, only Nia Jax had more than one match

so awesome


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*










some random team called Hollis and Skyler, probably jobbing


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> Thanks, so many different women on NXT that it's getting confusing :lol
> 
> 13 different women appeared in these tapings so far, only Nia Jax had more than one match
> 
> so awesome


I know they've used so many lately. still waiting for Candice though, my life would be complete lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Dawson & Wilder against the jobbers, crowd not too happy about this match as they chant stuff

hope they give The Mechanics a chance


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

sry for breaking some dreams










:mj2

it's happening


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

There doing Alexa v Bayley now, hope they still do it at takeover


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> sry for breaking some dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mj2
> 
> it's happening


Told ya.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

All these women's matches have been taped, wonder if any are dark matches?

Asuka v Cameron
Eva Marie v Marley
Peyton Royce v Adrienne
Bayley. Mojo & Ryder v Alexa Bliss, Blake & Murphy
Deonna Purrazzo v Nia Jax
Carmella v Nia Jax
Emma v Andrea
Alexa Bliss v Bayley


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*










Bayley wins, this should be it

They only have like three weeks to build up the feud for London for her now.. there are lots of strong women right now, wonder who they will choose


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*










OH NO THEY DIDN'T


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

No James Storm?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

They're going for Eva v Bayley at Takeover aren't they...


----------



## normal situation

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> They only have like three weeks to build up the feud for London for her now.. there are lots of strong women right now, wonder who they will choose


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Oh sweet Jesus no.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Apparently the boos are as loud as it gets :ti


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Ninjaskrzypek said:


> No James Storm?


He still hasn't officially signed yet.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Looks like they agreed on a title match that is going to happen on the next tapings. 

How are they going to build up Bayley's Takeover match after that?


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DoubtGin said:


>


Oh hell no :cry


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Based on the interview Bayley did a few weeks back, she wanted to work a program with Eva. Glad it's happening.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Eva Marie is getting a title shot. I kid y'all not you could not hear her speak because the heat was so loud.


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



TN Punk said:


> Eva Marie is getting a title shot. I kid y'all not you could not hear her speak because the heat was so loud.


Should be a good time. Bailey is good enough to make the match watchable, and I'm sure they will practice it like x100 times... I hope Eva wins >


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Remember the report where they said that Eva isn't going to win the title in her first attempt? Her second attempt could very well mean London. I hope not, but I don't know man.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Welp, shit.



> casey michael
> ‏@badboicasey
> Eva vs Bayley on November 19th


----------



## DG89

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

I can't see why HHH wants her in (what will most likely be) the women's championship match in London of all places. The fans are going to rip that match to shreds, unless they're hoping to make Eva the top heel through nuclear heat she will get in that match. I could see her getting dq'd on the November 19th match, and the match at Takeover will be her winning the title and London just goes on full red alert lol


Only reason I can think that they're doing this is because they've got a lot of new divas coming in, with nia jax, asuka and likely Athena leading the 'new class' of Womens wrestling and they wanna ring that in with Eva being the heel of that generation. OR Vince wants Bayley up on the main roster sooner than they predicted, like before mania time so he wants the title off of her.

I imagine that if Eva was champ and at the NXT wrestlemania weekend event, she faces someone like Asuka for the title and Asuka wins it and it gets a massive pop for finally ridding the world of Eva as champ.


----------



## CRayChosen1

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Wow...a LOT of female involvement in this taping. Kinda surprised Dana Brooke wasn't part of the tapings, unless I missed it somehow.

And on Eva vs Bayley...all I have to say if what I think happens does happen...May God have mercy on everyone's soul in NXT, because the crowd and the internet WON'T.


----------



## Dalexian

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

I think Eva is stealing Bo Dallas' gimmick.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



CRayChosen1 said:


> Wow...a LOT of female involvement in this taping. Kinda surprised Dana Brooke wasn't part of the tapings, unless I missed it somehow.
> 
> And on Eva vs Bayley...all I have to say if what I think happens does happen...May God have mercy on everyone's soul in NXT, because the crowd and the internet WON'T.


Dana wasn't there. I think she still selling the Asuka match.



DG89 said:


> I can't see why HHH wants her in (what will most likely be) the women's championship match in London of all places. The fans are going to rip that match to shreds, unless they're hoping to make Eva the top heel through nuclear heat she will get in that match. I could see her getting dq'd on the November 19th match, and the match at Takeover will be her winning the title and London just goes on full red alert lol
> 
> 
> Only reason I can think that they're doing this is because they've got a lot of new divas coming in, with nia jax, asuka and likely Athena leading the 'new class' of Womens wrestling and they wanna ring that in with Eva being the heel of that generation. OR Vince wants Bayley up on the main roster sooner than they predicted, like before mania time so he wants the title off of her.
> 
> I imagine that if Eva was champ and at the NXT wrestlemania weekend event, she faces someone like Asuka for the title and Asuka wins it and it gets a massive pop for finally ridding the world of Eva as champ.


I honestly think this is Vince as far as Eva Marie. This doesn't make any sense from NXT's booking history.



Dalexian said:


> I think Eva is stealing Bo Dallas' gimmick.


I was thinking the same thing, but tonight she knew she was getting it. It wasn't like Bo who acted as they was chanting her name lol.


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

If Eva had real heel heat OK, but she has go home heat.
Also, weren't they going to stop her "push" anyway? Personally her getting a shot kind of hurts NXT's credibility.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DG89 said:


> I can't see why HHH wants her in (what will most likely be) the women's championship match in London of all places. The fans are going to rip that match to shreds, unless they're hoping to make Eva the top heel through nuclear heat she will get in that match. I could see her getting dq'd on the November 19th match, and the match at Takeover will be her winning the title and London just goes on full red alert lol
> 
> 
> Only reason I can think that they're doing this is because they've got a lot of new divas coming in, with nia jax, asuka and likely Athena leading the 'new class' of Womens wrestling and they wanna ring that in with Eva being the heel of that generation. OR Vince wants Bayley up on the main roster sooner than they predicted, like before mania time so he wants the title off of her.
> 
> I imagine that if Eva was champ and at the NXT wrestlemania weekend event, she faces someone like Asuka for the title and Asuka wins it and it gets a massive pop for finally ridding the world of Eva as champ.


Except they now have an expectation built up that their Women's title matches at Takeovers to be high quality.
Eva is not going to give high quality matches.

It's not like she's a good heel because she gives great heel promos, or has mannerisms of one. People boo the shit out of her because she's absolutely awful at wrestling and talking. That's not a good heel you can build a brand around.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Triple-B said:


> If Eva had real heel heat OK, but she has go home heat.
> Also, weren't they going to stop her "push" anyway? Personally her getting a shot kind of hurts NXT's credibility.


That's my thing too. It's not one bit "She's being a great heel." No one likes her what so ever. I feel like the people who cheer her are just trolling to be different.

Her heat tonight has definitely eclipsed the heat Bo Dallas was getting at the later stages of his NXT run.


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



TN Punk said:


> That's my thing too. It's not one bit "She's being a great heel." No one likes her what so ever. I feel like the people who cheer her are just trolling to be different.
> 
> Her heat tonight has definitely eclipsed the heat Bo Dallas was getting at the later stages of his NXT run.


I hear ya, but at least Bo had promo skills, and could wrestle.
She has neither. Stiff on the mic and in the ring, robotic at times.
Where is Emma's shot? Dana's? Hell what about the angle with Alexa?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

My Red Goddess is going for gold! :dance


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Triple-B said:


> I hear ya, but at least Bo had promo skills, and could wrestle.
> She has neither. Stiff on the mic and in the ring, robotic at times.
> Where is Emma's shot? Dana's? Hell what about the angle with Alexa?


Right. WWE is so delusional is crazy.

Emma out there doing nothing. :crying:


----------



## amhlilhaus

I gotta think this eva shit is the first of vince meddling in nxts booking. Shes nowhere fucking close to ready.

Only thing i can think besides vince is they see bayley as a better chaser than champion.

But for fucks sake let her try to be champ at least


----------



## Laquane Anderson

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


No troll. I am legit excited every time I see her gear up. Its like watching your Pokemon level up.


----------



## DG89

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



TN Punk said:


> I honestly think this is Vince as far as Eva Marie. This doesn't make any sense from NXT's booking history.


I think, aside from Vince deciding he wants someone called up to the main roster NXT is very much HHH's thing which Vince doesn't get involved in. Sometimes Vince will watch a Takeover from the back but it's HHH's baby.

I know all of us are not liking Eva Marie, but because we love NXT let's not automatically think this isn't HHH's idea just because it's a bum note. For all we know HHH could see something in her, or it's a last chance thing to find something for her to do.

Let's see how it plays out.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DG89 said:


> I think, aside from Vince deciding he wants someone called up to the main roster NXT is very much HHH's thing which Vince doesn't get involved in. Sometimes Vince will watch a Takeover from the back but it's HHH's baby.
> 
> I know all of us are not liking Eva Marie, but because we love NXT let's not automatically think this isn't HHH's idea just because it's a bum note. For all we know HHH could see something in her, or it's a last chance thing to find something for her to do.
> 
> Let's see how it plays out.


I hope Bayley squashes her and moves on to the next one lol.


----------



## DG89

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Ithil said:


> Except they now have an expectation built up that their Women's title matches at Takeovers to be high quality.
> Eva is not going to give high quality matches.
> 
> It's not like she's a good heel because she gives great heel promos, or has mannerisms of one. People boo the shit out of her because she's absolutely awful at wrestling and talking. That's not a good heel you can build a brand around.


They do have an expectation, but like all things there eventually has to be a dip or at least a 'this one didn't work out' moment. Maybe because they're getting all the new divas in they don't wanna push them into the title pic so soon, and where it's December they decide to take a chance on something different so they think 'what the hell, let's give Eva Marie a shot'. At worst, it's a bad match and we don't use her anymore, at best we've found something that works in the slow part of the year and we've utilised our time.


----------



## DG89

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



TN Punk said:


> I hope Bayley squashes her and moves on to the next one lol.




That could very well be the plan, well not the squash part but they wanna see how Eva Marie does in a big time match, how she handles it, but they also have plans for the more elite womens wrestlers come next year, so right at the end of the year they give her a small window to impress. Lose the match, but if she does well then down the line they have bigger plans for her.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DG89 said:


> That could very well be the plan, well not the squash part but they wanna see how Eva Marie does in a big time match, how she handles it, but they also have plans for the more elite womens wrestlers come next year, so right at the end of the year they give her a small window to impress. Lose the match, but if she does well then down the line they have bigger plans for her.


I like your optimism.

I'm impressed with Athena!


----------



## Frost99

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

So after the 4 Horsewomen revolution on NXT, it's all going to red haired hell come the NXT event in London. So forget the term "_Make Roman look Strong_" now it will be Baley & the rest "_Just get Eva through the match_"

:vince _"Eva will make a GREAT Divas's CHAMPIONS...._"

:trips7 _"No, Vince it's called the women's, never-mind just bring her to the main roster & send Sasha back_"


----------



## Londrick

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

But dirtsheets said they were looking for non wrestling roles for her? :ti

The next generation of divas getting shine in these tapings has me excited. Nia, Asuka and Eva = epicness.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Putting Asuka on the same level as Nia Jax and Eva Marie. That's shameful.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

The crowd reaction is gonna be insane. Bayley is hugely over as a face while Eva is hugely over as a heel. 



Ithil said:


> Putting Asuka on the same level as Nia Jax and Eva Marie. That's shameful.


How is it shameful? All three are the future of the divas division and bring unique qualities to the table.


----------



## BoJackson

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

I hope Eva wins for lulz. 

The fans that endlessly booed her are what got her that spot, I hope they realize that.


----------



## jacobrgroman

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> Cameron vs Asuka :ti


oh, she's dead.


----------



## jacobrgroman

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

so a joe heel turn? interesting.

I'm still curious as to how they put the eventual balor club together and the "who attacked itami?" angle.

nice to hear that athena/adriane debuted. sucks peyton lost again.

can't wait to get to these in the next several weeks.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

So London has the fatal 4 way, VV rematch with Mechanics, Bayley vs ugh...Eva. Asuka vs Emma?

Still don't think Bayley should drop the title until WM, and Asuka is the only kayfabe legit challenger IMO.


----------



## CMDeluxe

Don't think it'll be a fatal 4 way. 2 singles matches is more likely.

I'm hoping all the women they've introduced is so they can have a battle royale for no.1 contender for London because I'm attending the London show and I'd really like to see a good women's match at least. Sure, Eva's heat will be huge but I feel sorry for the poor girl cos that crowd will be beyond ruthless.


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Triple-B said:


> If Eva had real heel heat OK, but she has go home heat.
> Also, weren't they going to stop her "push" anyway? Personally her getting a shot kind of hurts NXT's credibility.


Eva doesn't have "go home" heat. Get the fuck out of here. The fat bearded fucks at Full Sail hate her because she's hot, she's getting a push, she can talk better than Bayley in her sleep, and..she's hot. In the attitude era, Eva would be over as fuck. She would be a redheaded Sable. But nooooo..Fat Full Sail likes to watch Nia Jax's fat rolls bounce around..(All while forgetting she's only there because of bloodline...Cough Roman Reigns who they hate Cough.)


----------



## jacobrgroman

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



CMDeluxe said:


> Don't think it'll be a fatal 4 way. 2 singles matches is more likely.
> 
> I'm hoping all the women they've introduced is so they can have a battle royale for no.1 contender for London because I'm attending the London show and I'd really like to see a good women's match at least. Sure, Eva's heat will be huge but I feel sorry for the poor girl cos that crowd will be beyond ruthless.


yeah, I was thinking with so many girls they could do a battle royale or tournament or something for the number one contendership.

whomever gets put in that spot would still need to be worthy of what is now to be expected to be a high profile/quality match at LONDON.


----------



## EireUnited

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Fucking YES! It will be the moment of the year if Eva takes the title off Bayley, PLEASE make it happen, Hunter!

And no, before some outraged neckbeard breaks into a fit, I'm not "trolling". I simply understand true HEAT in modern times. People trying to claim "she has X PAC heat, she's only getting pushed for her looks!!" show how deep-rooted their true dislike for her character is. They're trying to claim "oh no it's not kayfabe reasons I dislike her, it's for real!", but they're being COMPLETELY suckered in. That's TRUE heat in modern wrestling. Taking brass knucks out behind the referee's back isn't going to get you any TRUE heat anymore. Eva Marie has it.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Looks like Joe/Balor at the London special. Im betting Balor makes his debut at Survivor Series then drops the NXT belt to Joe in December.


----------



## amhlilhaus

EireUnited said:


> Fucking YES! It will be the moment of the year if Eva takes the title off Bayley, PLEASE make it happen, Hunter!
> 
> And no, before some outraged neckbeard breaks into a fit, I'm not "trolling". I simply understand true HEAT in modern times. People trying to claim "she has X PAC heat, she's only getting pushed for her looks!!" show how deep-rooted their true dislike for her character is. They're trying to claim "oh no it's not kayfabe reasons I dislike her, it's for real!", but they're being COMPLETELY suckered in. That's TRUE heat in modern wrestling. Taking brass knucks out behind the referee's back isn't going to get you any TRUE heat anymore. Eva Marie has it.


The problem is shes awful in the ring. For as good as the horsewomen are, they had to practice extensively to pull that off. Eva can practice all she wants, its not translating to the ring. Shes slow, has no idea how to work and if something goes wrong she will have no idea how to cover it up and minimize the impact.

When eva wins the title, it will be the worst nxt womens title match ever.


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

They wanna put Eva Marie in a match with Bayley after Eva messed up in EVERY match she's had so far, botching NOT 1, but 2 Friggen PIN ATTEMPTS in 2 back-to-back weeks?

Suddenly Reigns' initial super push doesn't seem so bad now does it? At least he was more ready than Eva Marie...
Luckily, the NXT title match should deliver.



amhlilhaus said:


> The problem is shes awful in the ring. For as good as the horsewomen are, they had to practice extensively to pull that off. Eva can practice all she wants, its not translating to the ring. Shes slow, has no idea how to work and if something goes wrong she will have no idea how to cover it up and minimize the impact.
> 
> When eva wins the title, it will be the worst nxt womens title match ever.


To be fair, Eva is in equal measure as bad as the Horsewomen are good.


----------



## Laquane Anderson

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Whats to say that Eva Marie cant have a great match with Bayley tho? I mean look at it like this, shes at the performance center and live events all the time now. Training with great talent like, Bayley, Asuka, Athena, and experienced indy gals. So im sure she's getting more comfortable in the ring. In fact a few site recently reported that she put on a really good match with Bayley in a live show. Here's the quote:

"According to live reports, Eva Marie fared much better than usual in her match in Tampa, FL last night. Marie faced Bayley in a Womens Title bout, and the match was described by fans in attendance as solid. The NXT live crowd even directed a “she is learning” chant at Marie as she apparently looked better than ever in her outing against Bayley." 
http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/631331-nxt-fans-direct-new-chant-at-eva-marie

Second point, if she's in a match with Bayley, who's supposedly a Nattie/Alicia style workhorse, then the match Shud be good. With Bayley being high profile and Eva itching to prove that she can hang, Im sure they will have went over it a million times together for pacing, and if worst comes to worst Bayley should be able to easily carry.


----------



## EireUnited

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Eh, if Bayley is anywhere near as good as most of the IWC say, surely she'll be capable of getting a good match out of Eva.

The heat will be there in abundance, and that's what's really important in wrestling. They won't need to do many MOVES! Milk the heat.


----------



## Laquane Anderson

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Also, I just wish ppl would stop trying to make Eva out to be Jackie Gayda/Ashely Massaro levels of botchery. Cuz she's really not the worst thing to happen to wrestling.


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Damn, Bayley/Alexa not happening at Takeover :mj2

Oh well, if she wasn't going to win the title then that's fine. I think the day she finally gets a title match at a Takeover special, it's when she will win the title.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

but the dirtsheets said they were looking for nonwrestling roles for her :lmao

Take this L neckbeards. Eva isn't going anywhere, she's just getting started and you might as well deal with it :evaloser


----------



## Jersey

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> There doing Alexa v Bayley now, hope they still do it at takeover


hope so


----------



## evielittlethang

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



BoJackson said:


> I hope Eva wins for lulz.
> 
> The fans that endlessly booed her are what got her that spot, I hope they realize that.


This has never been how anything has worked. The WWE isn't this place where people are suddenly rewarded for an actually negative reception, especially if it were unanimous. She's surely been promoted for a while, in addition most of the women's division in NXT are filler or usually just used for random squashes.

That said, would make sense if they win, as it is the title is currently seeming likely to just be the same match played over and over again for little reason, akin to a main roster tag team match except with two people, some Eva Marie angle might create some variation.

e.
v.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Brie Mode said:


> The crowd reaction is gonna be insane. Bayley is hugely over as a face while Eva is hugely over as a heel.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it shameful? All three are the future of the divas division and bring unique qualities to the table.


Eva isn't the future of shit. It's far too early to tell with Nia Jax.



Laquane Anderson said:


> Whats to say that Eva Marie cant have a great match with Bayley tho? I mean look at it like this, shes at the performance center and live events all the time now. Training with great talent like, Bayley, Asuka, Athena, and experienced indy gals. So im sure she's getting more comfortable in the ring. In fact a few site recently reported that she put on a really good match with Bayley in a live show. Here's the quote:
> 
> "According to live reports, Eva Marie fared much better than usual in her match in Tampa, FL last night. Marie faced Bayley in a Womens Title bout, and the match was described by fans in attendance as solid. The NXT live crowd even directed a “she is learning” chant at Marie as she apparently looked better than ever in her outing against Bayley."
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/631331-nxt-fans-direct-new-chant-at-eva-marie
> 
> Second point, if she's in a match with Bayley, who's supposedly a Nattie/Alicia style workhorse, then the match Shud be good. With Bayley being high profile and Eva itching to prove that she can hang, Im sure they will have went over it a million times together for pacing, and if worst comes to worst Bayley should be able to easily carry.


Praise the lord, some guy vaguely said she was not as awful as expected at a house show. I guess she must have gone from terrible to amazing in two months, somehow. I mean, she's done house show matches, that's all it takes to suddenly become good right?


----------



## EireUnited

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

It's fake fighting, it's not that hard lol. Technical wrestling skills and spots aren't even the important part of the trade- it's heat. And the gorgeous, Diva-esque, arrogant, reality TV star against the ordinary-looking neckbeard favourite at Full Sail? That's HEAT! That's easy to milk.

Make it happen, Hunter. Please!


----------



## Londrick

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Ithil said:


> Eva isn't the future of shit. It's far too early to tell with Nia Jax.
> 
> 
> Praise the lord, some guy vaguely said she was not as awful as expected at a house show. I guess she must have gone from terrible to amazing in two months, somehow. I mean, she's done house show matches, that's all it takes to suddenly become good right?


She's not the future yet they want her as the top diva. Once Eva's back on the main roster she'll be getting pushed harder than anyone. Deal with it. :eva2


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Bliss wil interfere in the Bailey Eva match making it a triple threat at London. Eva pins Bliss so Bailey doesn't eat the pin and the crowd goes berserk.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

Eva gonna challenge for the title? I can't wait to witness the WORST NXT Women's title match in history. :lol


----------



## Callisto

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Triple-B said:


> If Eva had real heel heat OK, but she has go home heat.


The difference being?


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Callisto said:


> The difference being?


Look up X-Pac Heat.
You'll see the difference.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Bliss will interfere in the Bailey Eva match making it a triple threat at London. Eva pins Bliss so Bailey doesn't eat the pin and the crowd goes berserk.


This guy gets it


----------



## Callisto

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Triple-B said:


> Look up X-Pac Heat.
> You'll see the difference.


Look up the definition of cliche and then come back to me.

Many wrestlers have said or implied "xpac heat" is just that. Also look that up.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*

I like how people are using random reports of "improvement", blaming things on full sail fans to justify their opinions. Eva Marie has been getting boo's since she was introduced. It's not because she is hot. It's because she sucks at every aspect of wrestling and got pushed to the forefront. She was only signed for a TV show and they decided to turn her into a wrestler. Eva Marie's "character" has nothing to do with why she is getting boo's. There are plenty of trolls and people out there with the "She's hot tho.." mentality and that why she should get pushed.

Sure Bayley could get a good match out of her, but what is going to happen if she is champion? Is she only going to wrestle with people that can carry her?

Bayley vs Alexa Bliss was ok. Bayley basically walked Alexa every step of the way. I don't know how to explain it, but there were times during the match where I feel as if Alexa just stood there and Bayley had to do the moves for her. Kind of like when Eva did her finisher and Peyton Royce (or Billie Kay) had to do everything.

With that said, Alexa is more athletic and fluid than Eva Marie.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Brie Mode said:


> She's not the future yet they want her as the top diva. Once Eva's back on the main roster she'll be getting pushed harder than anyone. Deal with it. :eva2


And as we all know, anyone they want as a top star and push really hard becomes the top star. That's why Lex Luger was the top star of WWE for many years, and that's why Reigns successfully became the top star back at WM 31.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*

They are going to Bayley vs Eva in London? :reneelel


----------



## Londrick

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Ithil said:


> And as we all know, anyone they want as a top star and push really hard becomes the top star. That's why Lex Luger was the top star of WWE for many years, and that's why Reigns successfully became the top star back at WM 31.


Except its' actually working with Eva. Name me one heel on the roster in the past decade that gets the reaction she does? She had one match out of the three tapings taped and all people are talking about in this thread is her.


----------



## King In The North

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*

If Eva faces Bayley at Takeover it'll be the first Takeover I won't watch


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*



King In The North said:


> If Eva faces Bayley at Takeover it'll be the first Takeover I won't watch


Cutting off the nose to spite the face.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Brie Mode said:


> Except its' actually working with Eva. Name me one heel on the roster in the past decade that gets the reaction she does? She had one match out of the three tapings taped and all people are talking about in this thread is her.


She's being booed by 400 people who think she's a shitty wrestler. You believe this is a sign she will work as the top face of the divas on RAW?

I mean, Bo Dallas was vehemently despised as a heel in NXT. That sure translated to him being a top star in WWE didn't it?


----------



## Knocks

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*

You know when you see that spoilers have been posted, and you really don't want to look at them, but you can't help yourself, and after you've read them you wished you'd stayed strong and resisted? Yeah.

Three shows in a row with title match main events bama

HEEL JOE :yes

Part of me is sad that we won't see heel Balor, but still, Finn/Joe in London (I'm assuming that's what they're going with and not a Fatal Four Way with Crews and Corbin) has me super excited.

What a shitty reign for Vaudevillians. Makes me even more annoyed that Zo and Cass didn't win the belts in Brooklyn. Even if their reign would have been the same as Vaudevillians, it would have been an awesome moment.

Mechanics as champs though :mark:

AND INEVITABLE MECHANICS/GABLE AND JJ MATCH :mark: :mark: :mark:

Cannot wait to see Bayley hit the Bayley to Belly on Murphy. Thank God Bayley/Eva is only on TV, so Bayley can have an awesome title match at TakeOver (Bayley/Asuka plsplspls)

Can't wait to see this stuff on TV (minus Eva).


----------



## Londrick

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Ithil said:


> She's being booed by 400 people who think she's a shitty wrestler. You believe this is a sign she will work as the top face of the divas on RAW?
> 
> I mean, Bo Dallas was vehemently despised as a heel in NXT. That sure translated to him being a top star in WWE didn't it?


Yes considering those 400 fans are all smarks. If she can work them then she work the casuals with ease. As the face of the division I don't mean good guy face I mean face as in the center of it. 

Bo failing on the main roster has to do with creative never doing anything of worth with him. If they actually pushed him Bo would've been on of their top heels.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Brie Mode said:


> Yes considering those 400 fans are all smarks. If she can work them then she work the casuals with ease. As the face of the division I don't mean good guy face I mean face as in the center of it.
> 
> Bo failing on the main roster has to do with creative never doing anything of worth with him. If they actually pushed him Bo would've been on of their top heels.


She's "working" them by being terrible. Got it.

Again, being booed by a small regular crowd for being shit does not equal "massive star on the main roster". She isn't even on the main roster and you're proclaiming that "it's working!". 

You want to believe she's some kind of super skilled heel, because you like her, and don't want to accept that she's just awful and being booed for it.
They've cottoned on to that reaction, just as they did with Bo, and now they're playing it up, but it's them making the most of a bad situation, thus far she has not done a single good thing herself.

And no, Bo could not have been one of their top heels. A comedy heel, maybe. He had a ceiling from the start. And he still had a lot more than Eva Marie does.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*

This is probably a storyline for Total Divas. Eva is going to win the title as some type of redemption for the show. I hope not but that is what I'm imagining.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Brie Mode said:


> Yes considering those 400 fans are all smarks. If she can work them then she work the casuals with ease. As the face of the division I don't mean good guy face I mean face as in the center of it.


So that is going to be the excuse every single time she get's boo'd that people are smarks?


----------



## Crasp

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*

Would people stop quoting Brie Mode and just put him/her on ignore already.


On the bright side, beyond hyped that Athena (now Adrienne) has made her debut, and appears to have kept her finnisher. Stoked beyond belief.


----------



## BoJackson

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



evielittlethang said:


> This has never been how anything has worked. The WWE isn't this place where people are suddenly rewarded for an actually negative reception, especially if it were unanimous. She's surely been promoted for a while, in addition most of the women's division in NXT are filler or usually just used for random squashes.
> 
> That said, would make sense if they win, as it is the title is currently seeming likely to just be the same match played over and over again for little reason, akin to a main roster tag team match except with two people, some Eva Marie angle might create some variation.
> 
> e.
> v.


You know how John Cena always says he doesn't care if people cheer or boo him, as long as they react? That's what is getting Eva Marie her spot. When the crowd relentlessly boos her like they do, it shows that they care what happens with her, whether it's negative or not. If they were completely indifferent, there is no way this would be happening as fast as it is. She'd probably be in a low-profile feud as she continued to hone her craft. But with the nuclear heat she gets, they known they can generate some insane reactions by putting her in a program with their top babyface. And as much as people enjoy these face that everybody likes vs heel that everybody likes matches, nothing will ever top the emotion of a feud between a face everybody likes and a heel that is genuinely hated.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



TN Punk said:


> So that is going to be the excuse every single time she get's boo'd that people are smarks?


Why would that be an excuse? She's a heel, she's supposed to get booed.


----------



## zrc

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



Brie Mode said:


> Except its' actually working with Eva. Name me one heel on the roster in the past decade that gets the reaction she does? She had one match out of the three tapings taped and all people are talking about in this thread is her.


Vickie G


----------



## Londrick

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



zrc said:


> Vickie G


Oh yeah her. But I was more talking about active wrestlers. Imagine a Vickie G/Eva partnership though :banderas


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*

Is there a full report on here ? can't be arsed going through 19 pages...


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*

Full taping results:



> November 4th Episode:
> 
> * Asuka defeated Cameron by submission
> 
> * Bull Dempsey defeated Angelo Dawkins
> 
> * Eva Marie defeated Gionna Daddio, now using the name Marley, and got huge heat
> 
> * Apollo Crews vs. Finn Balor for the NXT Title is next. They get spotlight introductions and it has a big-fight feel. This said to be an amazing match. Finn hit Bloody Sunday and it was unreal. Baron Corbin ran down for the disqualification and laid both men out. Samoa Joe then ran down for the save but he turned on Finn and laid him out for the heel turn
> 
> November 11th Episode:
> 
> * Adrien Reese (Athena) defeated Peyton Royce with a top rope jump into a stunner. Big pop for the former Athena
> 
> * Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger never starts as Apollo Crews rushes Corbin and beats him down to a huge pop
> 
> * NXT Women's Champion Bayley, Zack Ryder and Mojo Rawley vs. Blake, Murphy and Alexa Bliss is next. The crowd is electric and everything is over. They're singing, "Heyyy we want some Bayleyyy." Alexa takes Bayley's title and runs away with it. Bayley hits a Belly to Bayley on Blake or Murphy and then chases off after Bliss. Ryder hits a Rough Ryder to get the win for his team
> 
> * Nia Jax squashed indie wrestler Deonna Purrazzo
> 
> * The Mechanics defeated The Vaudevillains by submission to win the NXT Tag Team Titles. Simon Gotch was cursing at fans after the match. This was described as "insane"
> 
> * Samoa Joe comes out for a promo and is met by boos. Finn Balor confronts him. They get into it and the referees hold them back but Joe is able to choke Finn down in the pile
> 
> November 18th Episode:
> 
> * Nia Jax squashed Carmella
> 
> * Chad Gable and Jason Jordan vs. The Ascension is next. Both teams got big pops. There were dueling chants of, "Gable-yah-Jordan-yah!" Gable and Jordan get the win with the assisted German suplex. Respect was shown from the teams after the match
> 
> * Emma defeated Mary Kate (Rosie Lottalove, Andrea) with the Emma-lock
> 
> * NXT Tag Team Champions The Mechanics defeated two enhancement talents, possibly Corey Hollis and John Skyler
> 
> * Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley for the NXT Women's Title is next. Bayley won with the Huggplex. Eva Marie came out to challenge her to a future title match. These were the loudest boos our correspondent has ever heard and they were unable to hear anything she said.


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*

The Eva Marie nuthuggers in here are straight up fucking delusional.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*

Athena Debut :YES


----------



## Crasp

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*



A-C-P said:


> Athena Debut :YES


And the best part is


Spoiler: big spoiler



She kept her FUCKING FINISHER!!!! :dandance2


----------



## King In The North

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*



december_blue said:


> Cutting off the nose to spite the face.


No. I'd just rather not give them a view to playcate Total Divas.


----------



## Top Heel

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*

Nxt divas havent skipped a beat since Charlotte, Sasha and Becky left. Athena, Nia Jax, Bayley, Alexa Bliss, Dana Brooke,.Emma, Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Carmella, and Askua. 
Potential potential. 

I also hear that Cameron did good in her re- debut on Nxt against askua.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*

Carmella only on 1 show where she gets squashed.









And eva challenging bayley for a title shot... Wow i hope the match is at the London takeover. 

















Gonna be epic !!! :grin2:


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*



Crasp said:


> And the best part is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She kept her FUCKING FINISHER!!!! :dandance2


Marked out for it! Finisher is awesome! :grin2:


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*



PUNKY said:


> Carmella only on 1 show where she gets squashed.


I honestly didn't feel as if it was a squash match. She got some offense in and the way they worked the match, she gained sympathy from the crowd. They could definitely build off of that.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*



Top Heel said:


> Nxt divas havent skipped a beat since Charlotte, Sasha and Becky left. Athena, Nia Jax, Bayley, Alexa Bliss, Dana Brooke,.Emma, Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Carmella, and Askua.
> Potential potential.
> 
> I also hear that Cameron did good in her re- debut on Nxt against askua.


Agreed! Things are looking good for the NXT women's division.


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings*

It's so funny how booing in wrestling is not the same as in all other athletics. :lol


----------



## zrc

Well that Nia/Deonna match will be a total bust. Deonna was bloody awful at the One Night Only Knockouts show TNA did last year and Nia isn't exactly fantastic. Interesting Andrea had a match, since she left TNA and trained/lost weight she isn't that bad a talent anymore. 

Crews/Corbin Joe/Balor at London? Or maybe a Four Way. Count me in. I'm gonna be at the London event so should be fun.


----------



## december_blue

zrc said:


> Well that Nia/Deonna match will be a total bust. Deonna was bloody awful at the One Night Only Knockouts show TNA did last year and Nia isn't exactly fantastic. Interesting Andrea had a match, since she left TNA and trained/lost weight she isn't that bad a talent anymore.


Andrea had that disastrous match against Daffney in TNA, right?


----------



## zrc

december_blue said:


> Andrea had that disastrous match against Daffney in TNA, right?


Yeah she literally squashed Daffney during a tryout. I remember her at a WXW show a year or so before that happened, it was her and Tamina. It was atrocious. But seen her more recently in SHINE and she's improved tenfold.


----------



## Barnerito

Sorry for last thread, i didn't know about this.

So that's my opinion of the most underwhelming thing ever happened in NXT.

Who the fuck let Eva Marie get a title shot against Bayley? It's sad how 4 horsewomen worked for credibility of womens wrestling for many months and now it is just slowly destroying by booking like good ol' RAW...

I know that in this forum are few Eva marks, i don't understand them even a little bit. Maybe i am cruel but that girl has the worst ring skills in whole division, can't do a simple promo, doesn't have charisma so she shouldn't be even appearing at NXT episodes. She needs a lot of practice, because now i rather want Peyton Royce or Billie Kay as no. 1 contender.

Fans don't want to see her wrestling. Not yet. Many people said that she is a heel so that's why she is getting huge boos. This is bullshit.
Her character "Eva Marie" isn't booed because she is heel, girl named Natalie Marie Coyle is booed, because she isn't wrestler and she doesn't belong there.
Real heel is Kevin Owens, Sasha Banks, The Mechanics or Alexa Bliss.

I'm strongly disappointed that NXT did that. If Bayley vs. Eva will happen at Takeover: London i predict that the match will be concert of booing and the whole event will be remembered as one of the worst of NXT events just because of one match!


----------



## december_blue

Barnerito said:


> Sorry for last thread, i didn't know about this.
> 
> So that's my opinion of the most underwhelming thing ever happened in NXT.
> 
> Who the fuck let Eva Marie get a title shot against Bayley? It's sad how 4 horsewomen worked for credibility of womens wrestling for many months and now it is just slowly destroying by booking like good ol' RAW...
> 
> I know that in this forum are few Eva marks, i don't understand them even a little bit. Maybe i am cruel but that girl has the worst ring skills in whole division, can't do a simple promo, doesn't have charisma so she shouldn't be even appearing at NXT episodes. She needs a lot of practice, because now i rather want Peyton Royce or Billie Kay as no. 1 contender.
> 
> Fans don't want to see her wrestling. Not yet. Many people said that she is a heel so that's why she is getting huge boos. This is bullshit.
> Her character "Eva Marie" isn't booed because she is heel, girl named Natalie Marie Coyle is booed, because she isn't wrestler and she doesn't belong there.
> Real heel is Kevin Owens, Sasha Banks, The Mechanics or Alexa Bliss.
> 
> I'm strongly disappointed that NXT did that. If Bayley vs. Eva will happen at Takeover: London i predict that the match will be concert of booing and the whole event will be remembered as one of the worst of NXT events just because of one match!


Dude, you're late to the party. There's been pages of people battling back and forth, for and against Eva Marie.


----------



## Barnerito

december_blue said:


> Dude, you're late to the party. There's been pages of people battling back and forth, for and against Eva Marie.


And those who are against are right. She isn't ready for NXT. Maybe in the future, maybe never...

I just wanted to write this post to the people who think that she is doing her job as heel well, but she isn't.


----------



## zrc

Wanna get Nia or Asuka mega over? Have them take Eva out. Where she's gone for a few months to train properly. After nearly 3 years her progression should've been greater.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Are Eva Marie fans just trying to be ironic or something


----------



## zrc

BarrettBarrage said:


> Are Eva Marie fans just trying to be ironic or something


I think the red hair put some in a trance.


----------



## Londrick

Barnerito said:


> And those who are against are right. She isn't ready for NXT. Maybe in the future, maybe never...
> 
> I just wanted to write this post to the people who think that she is doing her job as heel well, but she isn't.


How is she not ready for NXT when the whole of point of NXT is for wrestlers to develop their craft before going/returning to the main roster?


----------



## Gravenbabies

Eva has improved a lot. I saw her at the cocoa house show face off against Askua. ...she held her own and sold Askuas move pretty well...she gets boo'd as soon as her music hits but it doesn't last long. It's true that people did chant "evas learning" in Tampa 
She's honestly not that bad.


----------



## Londrick

Asuka vs Eva sounds like a blast to watch.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I don't expect we'll actually get to see Gionna and Athena on tv, especially since they don't have names yet. Gionna might debut randomly as a jobber a la Peyton and Billie but they are definitely going to want to build up some hype for Athena.


----------



## december_blue

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't expect we'll actually get to see Gionna and Athena on tv, especially since they don't have names yet. Gionna might debut randomly as a jobber a la Peyton and Billie but they are definitely going to want to build up some hype for Athena.


Gionna is now going by Marley.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

december_blue said:


> Gionna is now going by Marley.


Marley? How the hell does that fit her Jersey hoodrat gimmick? Did she have a last name?


----------



## december_blue

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Marley? How the hell does that fit her Jersey hoodrat gimmick? Did she have a last name?


No clue. All the spoilers just state that her ring name now is Marley. They seemed to be giving them last names for a while, but Jasmin recently got her name and it's just Aliyah.


----------



## TN Punk

Gravenbabies said:


> Eva has improved a lot. I saw her at the cocoa house show face off against Askua. ...she held her own and sold Askuas move pretty well...she gets boo'd as soon as her music hits but it doesn't last long. It's true that people did chant "evas learning" in Tampa
> She's honestly not that bad.


I respectfully disagree. I thought her match the other night was terrible. :nerd:


----------



## Gravenbabies

Compared to how she was before she improved a lot. She's no sasha banks but she isn't as bad a Devin Taylor was ?


----------



## TN Punk

Gravenbabies said:


> Compared to how she was before she improved a lot. She's no sasha banks but she isn't as bad a Devin Taylor was ?


I just don't see it. She's not tapping out when she get's grabbed from behind anymore, but she's nothing for people to be praising.


----------



## Gravenbabies

I'm not praising her,I'm just saying that compared to where she started you can tell she's improved. 
Do I want to see her as the nxt women's champion 

NO! 

I'd rather it be EMMA


----------



## TN Punk

Gravenbabies said:


> I'm not praising her,I'm just saying that compared to where she started you can tell she's improved.
> Do I want to see her as the nxt women's champion
> 
> NO!
> 
> I'd rather it be EMMA


I don't mean you, I mean some of these trolls and these people who recap NXT. lol.

Dunno why Emma can't get a push smh.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: NXT Full Sail Tapings Tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> Athena used the O Face :YES





xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> She hit the OFACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





DoubtGin said:


>





xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## zrc

TN Punk said:


> I don't mean you, I mean some of these trolls and these people who recap NXT. lol.
> 
> Dunno why Emma can't get a push smh.


Emma's "push" came and went. She's pretty much just the jobber to the new signed women at this point. Don't be surprised if she'd fed to Athena, Nia Jax, Asuka and whoever else they give a push.


----------



## TN Punk

zrc said:


> Emma's "push" came and went. She's pretty much just the jobber to the new signed women at this point. Don't be surprised if she'd fed to Athena, Nia Jax, Asuka and whoever else they give a push.


:frown2: sad times. At least she has Taste of Tenille for a plan B. lol


----------



## RiverFenix

I have to believe the Athena match was dark. Using her real name and using the top rope stunner finisher both lead me to believe this is the case.


----------



## zrc

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I have to believe the Athena match was dark. Using her real name and using the top rope stunner finisher both lead me to believe this is the case.


Not necessarily.


----------



## SquaredCircleShow

I honestly just cried reading that last part with Eva Marie.......#No ......


----------



## december_blue

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I have to believe the Athena match was dark. Using her real name and using the top rope stunner finisher both lead me to believe this is the case.


We shall see! Hopefully it does air on TV.


----------



## JCole

zrc said:


> Well that Nia/Deonna match will be a total bust. Deonna was bloody awful at the One Night Only Knockouts show TNA did last year and Nia isn't exactly fantastic.


A bust? It was Nia's best match so far.

Deonna's TNA match was like her 8th match ever.


----------



## zrc

JCole said:


> A bust? It was Nia's best match so far.
> 
> Deonna's TNA match was like her 8th match ever.


Deonna had been wrestling for 2 years before TNA. So had far more than 8 matches.

And saying it was Nias best match is like saying eating raw sewage is better than eating it directly from the toilet.


----------



## JCole

zrc said:


> Deonna had been wrestling for 2 years before TNA. So had far more than 8 matches.


You are simply wrong. She only started training in December 2012.


----------



## zrc

JCole said:


> You are simply wrong. She only started training in December 2012.


Not what she says on her Facebook. But its fine, not like we'll likely ever see her again.

Just watched their match, it was shit.


----------



## JCole

zrc said:


> Not what she says on her Facebook. But its fine, not like we'll likely ever see her again.


Actually you will WWE like her a lot. She's about to break out on the indies in a big way too.



zrc said:


> Just watched their match, it was shit.


You are trying too hard.


----------



## zrc

JCole said:


> Actually you will WWE like her a lot. She's about to break out on the indies in a big way too.
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying too hard.


I don't need to try anything. Most people have eyes. Nia did her usual 4 moves and Deonna got zero offense in. That was far from a good match as it gets.

As for breaking out on the Indies. Means about as much as breaking out in spots. I.e. she appears briefly then disappears. Just like every other Indy woman.


----------



## PraXitude

zrc said:


> Emma's "push" came and went. She's pretty much just the jobber to the new signed women at this point. Don't be surprised if she'd fed to Athena, Nia Jax, Asuka and whoever else they give a push.


Emma's push went away after she was arrested for shop lifting.


----------



## PimentoSlice

SPOILERS 

Three women's matches on one show, it's a new record for NXT.

*Nia Jax vs Carmella*: Basic squash match we've been seeing for the last couple of weeks, but I thought Carmella did have some nice spurts of offense. It was also nice to see Nia have some, if very little, adversity for a change. I really want to see Nia vs Bayley or Asuka, so I can really see what she's capable of.

*Chad Gable and Jason Jordan vs The Ascension*: The crowd was hot for both teams and I thought this match had a lot of promise, but it was pretty uneventful to be honest. The chants were easily the best thing about this match.

*Emma vs Mary Kate*: Emma has really mastered her entrance, it's really something to see. Emma made short work of a slim Rosey Lotta Love(Mary Kate). Nothing special here. 

*Dash and Dawson vs. two jobbers*: I think Byron Saxton said it best when he said during this match, "Dash and Dawson are not fun to watch". Maybe they'll grow on me, but the tag champs are pretty boring. Didn't help that the jobbers got no offense at all. Moving on...

*Bayley vs Alexa Bliss*: I was super excited to see this match because It would be the first time we would be able to see Alexa Bliss in the main event as a heel. Boy, was I disappointed with this match. Bayley literally got 90% of the offense and while they did have some okay psychology, Alexa targeting Bayley's arm, it was not a good or fun match to watch.The crowd was super into it too, showering them with "Hey,we want some Bayley" chants, but the match was lame, unfortunately. Nobody expected Bliss to win, but a nice preview of what she could do would have been cool to see, but nope, we got a throwaway match and then Eva Marie came out... 

*Eva Marie vs Full Sail crowd*: This is definitely the most heat I've ever seen/heard in NXT, but I think Eva handled the crowd like a champ. Even going so far as to call the crowd "little dorks" and to quiet down. My favorite part of this segment was Bayley's facial expressions during it. People will be using her facial expression gif and memes for years to come, they were that good and funny.

Looking forward to reading what happened at Tomorrow taping's. Of yeah, I forgot, apparently Emma and Dana are planning to do something evil to Asuka Tomorrow... Something tells me Asuka is going to have a tag team partner very, very soon.... Maybe Athena? or Gionna? Should be good.


----------



## zrc

PraXitude said:


> Emma's push went away after she was arrested for shop lifting.


No shit Sherlock.


----------

